# July 2010 Photo Contest Rules



## Waterwings (Jul 6, 2010)

Okay, after what seemed to be a long month during June, the July contest is already here. The theme, as chosen by June's winner Waterfowler, is going to be Outdoor Landscapes.

*Rules:*

1) The theme is *Outdoor Landscape*. Note: Location of the photo is required to be listed when you post the photo.
No more reminder pm's will be sent to add it. Photo will be deleted. 
2) You must have made at least 4 posts during June 2010
3) The photo must be taken by you, using any type of camera, which includes a DSLR, point & shoot, or a cell phone camera.
4) The photo can be color or black & white. It can also be a daytime or a night shot. Your choice.
5) No boats or water as we just spent a month viewing that (and they were good!)

Start date: Tonight, Tuesday, July 6, 2010
End date: Saturday, July 31, 2010 at 8:00pm (Central Time Zone)

Awards: Photo on homepage for 1 month, bragging rights, and something additional....................Jim told me this morning he is going to provide one of his TinBoats Spinner Baits to the winner! 

Go get some good shots, fellas! 8) 

If there are any question, PM me.

Post your photos in the Photgraphy Forum thread provided. Changing your posted photo before the end date is perfectly acceptable, as long as your remove the previous one. (thanks for reminding me, Bubba  )


----------

